# Prehung Door Frame Width??



## goober51 (Mar 28, 2015)

My home was built in 1960 and the frame width of my interior doors are 3 1/2" wide. The frame of a Home Depots prehung door is 4 1/2" wide. What are my options here I understand if I go to a door manufacturer for a custom door it would be pretty expensive.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Remove the door from the jambs by removing the hinges. Take the 3 parts of the jamb apart. Run the jams through a table saw set to 3.5". Cut off the outside of the jamb.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Just buy the door rather than a prehung. If you need to frame a non standard opening then build the frame your self and just buy a stock door to fit the opening . Usually 1960 houses used pretty standard dimensions . BTW. I replaced all my interior luan crap doors from the 60's with 6 panel doors , hinges mortised to match my existing frames, better quality than HD and delivered to my house for 23 dollars more per door than HD would have charged and I would have to mortise the hinges my self.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Is this for a mobil home? Only place I've seen jams that narrow.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

if your cutting a 4.5" jamb to 3.5" make sure it is all wood and not a veneer covered particle board.


----------



## goober51 (Mar 28, 2015)

It's a house, not mobile home. I believe the frame is wood. I believe I'll try cutting it down to 3 1/2". 

Thanks for your help.:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Before you go to all of the effort --call a local lumber yard or millwork house--and see if the cost is prohibitive.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

rjniles said:


> Remove the door from the jambs by removing the hinges. Take the 3 parts of the jamb apart. Run the jams through a table saw set to 3.5". Cut off the outside of the jamb.



That may work with a solid jamb. 

I am sure it *will not work* with HD split jamb door and other than entry door I don't think HD sell solid jamb doors 'in store'.

@ OP, Around here a custom solid jamb door from a mill works store is about 40% more than the base price of a split jamb from HD.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

To the OP, just curious. are you saying that the house was built with two bye threes? Not common practice in my area. Ron


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

In the 1960s some 'prefab' houses were erected in this area--the wall sections were framed like that----real cheap-o ---makes electrical box placement a challenge---


----------



## goober51 (Mar 28, 2015)

I live in Huber Heights, Ohio. My home isn't a prefab but it was a cheaply built home. It does have 2X3 construction. After checking at HD I found out I could special order a 3.5" door. It was only about $40 more. Also I found a post on a here that said the frame was not wood and was hard to cut.


----------



## goober51 (Mar 28, 2015)

Also where I live my HD only sells solid jamb doors.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good option---I haven't seen a solid wood door jamb in years--most are finger jointed pine with a pine veneer--or particle board with a veneer wrap---

Just junk wood showing when you cut through the veneer.


----------



## goober51 (Mar 28, 2015)

I may have misunderstood what a solid and split jamb door is. I thought the split jamb door came with the casing already installed. The frame itself of the HD doors is a particle board with a veneer wrap I believe which is difficult to cut.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

goober51 said:


> I may have misunderstood what a solid and split jamb door is. I thought the split jamb door came with the casing already installed. The frame itself of the HD doors is a particle board with a veneer wrap I believe which is difficult to cut.



This page shows what a split jamb door is: thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/step/0,,216214_148144,00.html

One side slides into a groove on the other side. Both sides have the trim attached. A solid jamb door has no trim or trim attached on one side only.


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

My suggestion to you that you should go to the door manufacturer. It may cost a bit, but you have to keep in mind that your house is quite old. Thank you.


----------

